

Ask HN: Anybody using Facebook email? - yalimgerger

Some time ago, not sure when exactly, Facebook announced that they are going to give emails to everyone. It was big news at the time. It was supposed to change everything. I have not heard or read anything about this for quite some time. Anybody using it? Is it changing a world that I am not aware of? Or is this a Google Buzz moment for Facebook?
======
yalimgerger
I just tried to send a message from Facebook to an actual email address that
is hosted by Google. Guess what happened? The email from my Facebook account
ended up in the spam folder in my gmail! :-) Now that's interesting on two
accounts. First I didn't even know I could send an email from Facebook
messages. Second, Google treated it as spam.

------
rudiger
Facebook Messages is texts, chat and email together in one simple
conversation. A lot of people on Facebook are using it, with or without
knowing.

~~~
yalimgerger
So what was that big announcement about? All of that existed when Facebook
email was announced.

~~~
rudiger
See <http://www.facebook.com/about/messages/> for information about how
Facebook Messages helps you connect and share with the people in your life.

~~~
yalimgerger
I just sent an actual email to an email address from Facebook messages. GMail
treated as spam, which is kind of funny. :-)

------
damoncali
Would anyone actually trust facebook enough to let them run your email? I
wouldn't.

~~~
coryl
Why's that? I don't see them being any less trustworthy than say Yahoo, Google
or Microsoft.

~~~
Uhhrrr
If you believe that past behavior predicts future behavior, they are
manifestly worse than Google, and probably worse than Microsoft or Yahoo:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Facebook#Privacy_c...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Facebook#Privacy_concerns)
(it's a long read)

------
sramov
Shenanigans.

~~~
yalimgerger
I am sorry, I did not understand your point.

~~~
sramov
Email is email.

Facebook email, at least how it was marketed (Gmail killer etc) is a joke.
People expected a serious, streamlined service and they got girlie private
messaging.

~~~
yalimgerger
Couldn't agree more.

